# Jigger lets see pics of todays 50 +



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Jigger lets see the pics of the one you called and told me about today.


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

Thats make two different times i,ve tried to get you to come get a pic of a nice fish . I,m starting to see a pattern here . The time down at tanners you were just up stream and said you had a camera but decided to pull of the water and leave instead. 

LOOKS LIKE FISH ENVY TO ME !!!!!!!!


I noticed at the tournament last weekend you follow us to the area that i showed you where we been catching 30 plus lb. fish . Didn,t notice where you finished in the pack of 47 teams. What did you weigh in i think around 16 lbs. and you were anchored right behind us. 

We were too busy collecting our 1st place & big fish winnings. Wooooweeee $2700.00 payday


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

congrats on the win Jigger


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Jigger we ended up 17th or 18th place. And i was sitting at the mouth of that creek and you where down steam from us. You know all week long i was headed for that creek. And by the way I never follow anyone thats not my style.


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

I Love To See Tournament Catfishing Getting This Competative. Congrats On The Win Jigger!!! How Big Was Your Big Fish?


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

Me and fishsticks always have a great time fishing together , so we decided to team up for a couple of the higher paying tournaments . So far so good . 
Wish us luck at the cabelas king cat classic in alabama , october 13th & 14th . First place pays $15000.00 cash or complete boat package. Talk about a nice chunk of change. WOOOOWEEEEEE !!!!!!!!


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

congrats on the succes,dave.and good luck at the big show
i suppose you're to famous to come up and spend a night with us now


----------



## jigger (Apr 6, 2004)

Hope to see ya up there. I talked to robbie and plan on making it for a couple days. Maybe the weather will hold out and not get cold like last trip . Don't know how you stood it , me and shortdrift bout froze to death . lol

Tell shortdrift congrats on the :B . . Robbie said it was a hawg !!!!!!!


55 LBS . 10 OZ. FLATHEAD  WTG SHORTDRIFT


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'll be there a night or two when he's on vacation,so let me know what nights you'll be there.
hopefully it won't get below freezing or i might have to bring a sweater


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Just Dont Catch More Than Me.. I Will Also Be Fishing In The Classic. Boat Number 60. Cant Wait . I Have Fished Pickwick Wilson Once This Year . Great Place. Just Watch Out For The Boulders That Come Right Up To The Surface Out Of 20 Feet Deep Water. We Nearly Found Out The Hard Way. Hope To Run Into You There.


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

wow congratz


----------



## lillmackfish (May 10, 2004)

congrats on the tourny win, good luck in the next one


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice going, I finally got a JOB again, worked all week. I'd rather be fishing. I might have to get another boat again.
Congrats on the win, best of luck on the next tournaments too !!


----------

